# Texas Coca Cola Return Rack and Soda Crates



## Jason (Jul 16, 2014)

I've started collecting crates from Texas bottlers. I used to skip the Coca Cola stuff, but now I buy it if it's marked Texas somewhere on it. The aluminum crate is marked San An TX. The return rack was made by Kasper Wire Works from Shiner, Texas. The Matthew's Beverages was a San Antonio bottler.  

[attachment=14054893450951.jpg]
[attachment=14054893370150.jpg]
[attachment=14054893807332.jpg]


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 16, 2014)

Great stuff. My girlfriend collects coke memorabilia & bottles. She would love these pieces.


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks. The crates I plan on keeping to store my bottles in. The return rack I probably would be willing to sell locally.  I wouldn't even know how to ship it. I already sold the shopping cart bottle holder to another collector.

Also, I am looking for more crates in good condition from any San Antonio bottlers and brewers.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice collection your starting there, could you get a few close ups of your favorites?


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2014)

Sure. I have too many, but here's a few.
[attachment=14055512877903.jpg]
[attachment=14055512932604.jpg]
[attachment=14055513009765.jpg]


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2014)

[attachment=14055512745771.jpg]
[attachment=14055512687220.jpg]
[attachment=14055512809992.jpg]


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm interested in what your Codd is embossed, looks like you have a few "Torpedo" bottles as well.


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2014)

The Codd has "The Niagara Bottle Barnett & Foster" embossed on it. I don't think it's a rare one. I bought it just have a Codd bottle. 

The two embossed torpedoes have "H.D. Rawlings Nassau Street London" embossed on them. The larger one has an eagle standing on a banner that reads "TRADEMARK." I'm not sure what they're worth.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 17, 2014)

The final soda-water bottle--where is it's origins? It's identical to several I've seen here that came in from Florida I think. Then the first picture first bottle next to the Codd, what is it embossed?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

The internal thread stopper is from the UK, right?  I think there are a few American ones out there but I've never seen one.


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2014)

It's a W.J Corless Manchester bottle. It's embossed High Glass with a lion. It's in pretty good condition aside from the internal staining and etching.


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2014)

More favorites. Delaware Punch, embossed Dr. Pepper from Nacogdoches, Texas, H. Pickoff from Taylor, Texas,  and a Coca Cola flavor bottle from Caldwell, Texas.[attachment=14056240819650.jpg]


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2014)

I forgot. The 4th bottle is Bellville Bottling Works from Bellville, Texas.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, Spirit Bear. I've always collected other stuff, and I would pass up the bottles without a second glance.  I'm sure I passed up some real good ones in the past.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 17, 2014)

Niagara Barnett & Foster listed on eBay, seller states it is "Rare" but it has not sold for $15 the past times he has listed it. I say yours is fairly common and worth $5-10. History on Barnett & Foster, your Codd is from London, England. Your codd is a Niagara Patent. LINK. The Codd was created because Hamilton or Torpedo type bottles tended to roll off shelves easier because of there pointy ends. Read about it HERE. H.D. Rawlings Torpedo interesting READ, sold on eBay. John Rawlings. Company History. Abit more History. I know of a few different variants of your bottle. I have the same Delaware Punch, can't remember where I got it. I have always like the Texas deco sodas, thanks for the pics? BTW, what is the olive gin embossed?Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the info.  The African case gin is V. Hoytema & C. I bought it from a guy at a flea market.  He said a missionary he knew dug them out of the Nile River in Africa.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got a Delaware Punch like that too!  It has a nasty chunk out of the lip, but it's the only bottle I've ever seen with a Canadian town embossed on the bottom Coca Cola-style.  Grabbed it off a table at a show for a dollar the minute the seller unpacked it.  Never seen or heard of another one since.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 17, 2014)

That is a nice case gin, worth $30 bucks easy, maybe even $40 on a good day. HERE is an earlier forum thread. I think this may actually be a dutch gin, could have been brought by the slave trade.


----------



## Jason (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks. I had no clue about the price.  It's a neat bottle.

Also,  I drove past the place that made the Coca Cola return rack. They're still in businesses... Although they did slightly change the company name. It's now the Kaspar Wire Works.

[attachment=14059143708591.jpg]
[attachment=14059143542610.jpg]


----------

